# Rocky Mountain Retriever Club FT



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open callbacks to Water Blind
17 dogs

1,4,8,12,16,20,21,23,24,28,39,40,45,47,48,51,53


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open 12 Back to Water Marks
8,12,16,21,23,24,28,40,45,47,48,51


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Go Ted go!!


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Qualifying results as was told to me: 

1st #14 Cache La Poudre Uncle Kit O/H John Goettl
2nd #9 FOM's Raising A Ruckus In The Ruchus O/H Lainee Munhollon
3rd #? Clint Avant do not know what dog
4th #? Bill Schrader do not know what dog
RJ #11 Prairie Wind's Gotta Get Away O/H Derek Smith
Jams #2 and #10

Sorry did not run this weekend and did not retain the rest of the placments.

Congrats to John and Lainee


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks Mark


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Old School Labs said:


> Qualifying results as was told to me:
> 
> 1st #14 Cache La Poudre Uncle Kit O/H John Goettl
> 2nd #9 FOM's Raising A Ruckus In The Ruchus O/H Lainee Munhollon
> ...


Way to go John and Lainee!!! So happy for both of you!!!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats to Goettl and Lainee


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

OPEN RESULTS: 

1st #21	Mudslinger's Amazing Vision O) Dale Willard H) Clint Avant 
2nd # 8	FC AFC Freeridin Miss Kitty O) Theodore Shih H) Theodore Shih 
3rd #47	Third Creek's Best Shadow O) Larry & Lori Morgan H) Paul Knutson	
4th #16	AFC Tartan Checkmate O) Barb Howard H) Barb Howard 

WOW! Congrats Dale, Ted, Larry & Lori, & Barb!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Jan Helgoth said:


> OPEN RESULTS:
> 
> 1st #21 Mudslinger's Amazing Vision O) Dale Willard H) Clint Avant
> 2nd # 8 FC AFC Freeridin Miss Kitty O) Theodore Shih H) Theodore Shih
> ...


Results on EE

Congratulations to T Bone, this was his second Open win this Spring. He is now a Field Champion and qualified for the 2016 NRC in Montgomery, Texas

This second, gave Miss Kitty her Field Championship, just off a litter with Ali, she is now FC/AFC Freeridin Miss Kitty










Thank you to Kenny Trott, Marcy Wright, Cherylon Loveland and all the folks who have thrown or shot birds over the years!

When Erik Gawthorpe asked me if I wanted a black or yellow female from his litter, I said "Pick me a winner." He did. 

Ted


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Jan Helgoth said:


> OPEN RESULTS:
> 
> 1st #21 Mudslinger's Amazing Vision O) Dale Willard H) Clint Avant
> 2nd # 8 FC AFC Freeridin Miss Kitty O) Theodore Shih H) Theodore Shih
> ...


WOW! Indeed. Thats 2 Open wins in 3 weekends for T-Bone/Dale/Clint! He and Kitty each made FC! Congratulations to both.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Jan Helgoth said:


> OPEN RESULTS:
> 
> 1st #21	Mudslinger's Amazing Vision O) Dale Willard H) Clint Avant
> 2nd # 8	FC AFC Freeridin Miss Kitty O) Theodore Shih H) Theodore Shih
> ...


Congrats to Dale, Clint, and of course new FC-Mudslingers Amazing Vision "T-Bone"!!! 
Dale & Betsy really owe Clint now. He and Erin brought them their first grandchild and now their first FC!!! GREAT PEOPLE!!!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats to Ted and new FC Kitty. Stay on that roll Ted. I watch for you guys every week!!!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Jan Helgoth said:


> OPEN RESULTS:
> 
> 1st #21 Mudslinger's Amazing Vision O) Dale Willard H) Clint Avant
> 2nd # 8 FC AFC Freeridin Miss Kitty O) Theodore Shih H) Theodore Shih
> ...


Congrats to T bone and the willards
Granpa has got top be proud of Clint ...who is on a hell of a roll
Keep it up guys!!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Results are up on Entry Express


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Hey... Congrats Ted and FC AFC Kitty !!!

Barb


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Ten said:


> Hey... Congrats Ted and FC AFC Kitty !!!
> 
> Barb


Right back at you, Barb. Thanks. 

Remember what I told you about Ten at the LRC Field Trial. I am still interested in a Ten puppy!

Will you be at Stowe?


----------

